# Ear Infection and Facial Paralysis



## DairyFarmFresh (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, I am new to dairy goats and this site. I am hoping to get answers to my very novice questions. Goat vets are hard to come by in my area. I have an 8 month old Nubian doe who had a bad ear infection 5 days ago with an elevated temp of 105.1. The vet who came out said it was bad, and treated her with antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds. She seems to be doing a lot better, but what I noticed the same day as the ear infection, was facial paralysis. Every morning since treatment, she has looked like a chipmunk on one side (same side as the ear infection.) It seems like there is still cud in her cheek. I push it to the middle of her mouth and she swallows it. Her left ear is still droopy, and her mouth looks a little ¨Blah.¨ I am hoping this facial paralysis will eventually heal and go away. 
Is there any one out there who has seen this? I am worried about her not chewing her cud correctly. 
Thanks!


----------

